

Ouya developers report poor to middling sales figures for early games - dtparr
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/07/ouya-developers-report-poor-to-middling-sales-figures-for-early-games/

======
muhuk
I think the main reason for the low renevues is that the games in the store
are mostly casual mobile/tablet games. They seem like they are designed to be
played in short bursts. Not the sort of game that you'd play for 2-4 hours and
lose track of time.

OUYA itself is quite decent. I don't quite get the criticism about the UI. It
may not be perfect but it does the job of launching your game, no?

------
incision
Not surprising.

I turned my OUYA on for perhaps 15 minutes a week after I received it. I found
the store experience flaky and the title selection poor.

Looking at the website today, the only thing I new addition I might want to
try is Chronoblade [0].

0:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEf1dorRG94](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEf1dorRG94)

